# Young ice blue



## jdgambler111 (Apr 1, 2008)

Wondering if anyone has any pictures of a young female ice blue (metriaclima greshaki).Thanks Jason


----------



## jdgambler111 (Apr 1, 2008)

I am about 99% poss that my $5 fish are young ice blue.Is there anyone who has a picture of a young ice blue female??


----------



## jdgambler111 (Apr 1, 2008)

Are there any pics out there of a young metriaclima greshakei? thanks jason


----------



## xclub (Apr 15, 2008)

I have only pictures of a mature ones...sorry...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

This one is an adult female, but why would you think they would look different?

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=794


----------



## RedHaze (Oct 20, 2007)

here you go.


----------



## xclub (Apr 15, 2008)

are you sure it's a girl???


----------



## RedHaze (Oct 20, 2007)

xclub said:


> are you sure it's a girl???


if you are asking me, yes. she's holding for the second time right now.


----------



## xclub (Apr 15, 2008)

excelent!! :thumb:

to be honest, it was a joke Q.

but a stupid one I may add...


----------



## jdgambler111 (Apr 1, 2008)

I am not sure,You seem confident that a juvenile and a mature female look similar.I s that correct?Thanks for the reply,jason


----------

